# Curse of the Demon!



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I finally opened the box and started on the parts. Here are a couple of pic's of the new kit!

Boxed delivered!


Parts.


Started to put together. The upper jaw was tough. Lower fit right in.


More to come later.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Probably be tearing into mine next week, Chinx ol' bean, but I'm glad to see you started yours! I'll be watching the British version before starting for inspiration!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

The DVD that I have has both versions. I watched the American last night. I'll watch the British version this week.

And by the way - I fixed The She Creature last night too from being frosted last week.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great to see you back at the bench Chinx. You know yesterday I sprayed the Moebius deluxe Drac wall/door I am building with Krylon matte and the door clouded/frosted. I then gave it a wet coat of Testors Dull Coat and when it dried the frosted effect from the Krylon disappeared, thank goodness. I usually don't have that problem with the Krylon but a couple of times I have.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Chinxy,

Glad to see that you started this kit. Mine arrived last week! Can't wait to see what you do with yours.

I'm trying to decide what colors to paint him. 

The movie is tough to use to figure that out...

MMM


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I've seen various colors used for the Demon. Red (after all a fire Demon), brown and even green. I think the one that always stuck in my head was a builtup I saw at Creature Features in Burbank done by Bill Craft. I loved that version.

And on a side note, how about that casting by Mike Evans? I thought it was pretty impressive. Of course I might be biased.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

The casting by Mike was outstanding. VERY little seems hardly at all. Again by you guys, another excellent kit. Mike does a good job. Love his Giant Claw kit. That one won at IPMS Regional. 
Do you have a picture of Bill Craft buildup? I'd love to see it just to have some idea's.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chinxy said:


> The casting by Mike was outstanding. VERY little seems hardly at all. Again by you guys, another excellent kit. Mike does a good job. Love his Giant Claw kit. That one won at IPMS Regional.
> Do you have a picture of Bill Craft buildup? I'd love to see it just to have some idea's.


Boy, sure don't, Chinxy. The BU was from back in the early 90's. It was the Alt. Images kit. There was no internet then much less digital cameras. It was a builtup sitting on a display shelf at Creature Features. As I recall, Bill went with the Red/Brown coloring.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey Chinxy -

Good to hear from you!!! I hope all is well!

Looking forward to seeing your build up on this kit.

Are you planning on making W'fest this year? Hope so!

- Denis


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

This looks like a terrific kit. I'll be ordering one next month. 
The Halloween Mask Society commissioned a CotD Mask. They described the paint job as resembling a glowing coal. The green of the poster looked too reptilian.

I am greatly looking forward to Chinxy's take on this - a kit which ought to fit nicely next to the wide-box Auroras.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

And John, I'd STILL love to see some of those Universal monsters redid somehow. mad Ghoul? Jungle Captive? Drac's Daughter & Son. Oh, I could go on and on.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW this one took me a long time to put together. But it was fun finally got him and the base altogether. :woohoo: Work on him while my wife worked on her crafts. So it's all good. I put nails in the arms to give him more support and filled with Apoxie Sculpt. Great stuff for filling in joints and seam. Plus when it dries it hard as rock. Now I could not figure out where the nameplate goes so I just took a stick and made a post. I've done that with other kits for the same reason. I like how it looks too! 
So the next step is to prime it and then start airbrushing.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Glad I purchased this kit.....WOW! This looks soo cool! Nice idea on the nameplate too!

Can't wait to see what colors you go with on him.

He looks FANTASTIC! Joe did an awesome job sculpting this guy!

MMM


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Ya it was a fun kit to put together. Not sure when I'll start airbrushing but soon. Wife has me playing PS3 with her. It's good we to things together.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

You were right about the teeth being difficult - the bottom plate went in fine, but the top is totally screwed up. I'm going to have to do some severe sanding.

It's still a great kit, though.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Tim Casey said:


> You were right about the teeth being difficult - the bottom plate went in fine, but the top is totally screwed up. I'm going to have to do some severe sanding.
> 
> It's still a great kit, though.


You are right. I sanded down the upper jaw till it fit in just right. The bottom fit right in with ease. Now the rest of the kit was great.  

Now to airbrush him! :woohoo:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I started today on the Demon. Was going to start last night but I was feeling bad so I didn't. Started mixing colors and coming up with some ideas for him color wise. So this is what I've come up with so far. I know it's hard to tell with this picture. His face is a reddish/brown. His skin on his arms, tail and back are reddish/brown with a hint of bluish/green. His fur is 2 shades of green so far. Plus I have a long way to go to get him just right. And I will know that when I get that feeling of "THAT'S JUST RIGHT! Feeling". Just not there yet. Soooooo!


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

It is SO weird seeing someone else's work-in-progress of a model that I'm working on - it's like a parallel universe or something....


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Tim, have you put yours together and painting yet?


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Just assembled and primed. I don't think I'll have time to start painting it this week.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well the wife just told me that they (co-workers) are going out tonight so I'm going to get a lot done tonight on this kit!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Welp! Here's tonight's progress! He's almost done! Still need to do the hoofs, teeth and claws! So what do you think so far? 





Now this time I used the Badgers Velocity where setting the base colors I used the Iwata Eclipse. Love my airbrushes except when I was cleaning the Velocity the needle got my thumb deep. AWWCH!!!!!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Looking good, Chinxy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well it's after 1 in the morning :freak: and the wife is in bed. I know I'm bad but I got the bug working on this monster and just could not stop until he was finished and I was satisfied with the results. You know that feeling that you get when you finish something! "Yah! That's it. I Like it!". :woohoo: So now he is done and next is the base.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Looking good! I've done my base coats on the figure and the base. I'm starting by painting the Demon devil red. I want to see if I can still do fur while maintaining the "demon from hell" color scheme.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I'm almost done. Just need to do the man that fits in the Demon's hand. But everything else is done. My daughter Kelly came over last night. She a very good artist. She is now in college taking Interior Design and she is at the top of her class. I'm so proud of her. 
Anyway she looked at the Demon last night and pointed out a few things that she would change so I did everything she suggested. She told me that the shading needs to stand out better. Try multi color shading. So I did by shading him off white, green, brown and a dark red using pastels. Mostly green and dark red. :woohoo: Then highlight the face more. Done.
And the wings don't look real. Try to make them look like a real bats wings. So I hope I got that. And of course I broke one of the wings last night.  Got it fixed now.
I've worked on this kit all day. Finished the base. The stones I think turned out nice. And done the sign. I'm very satisfied with this sign. Sooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

WONDERFUL! 
Thanks for sharing your tips and pics.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Great job!

We just got ANOTHER snow day off from school, so I think I'll work on mine today. I'll start a new thread and show everyone some pics.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well finally finished my Demon this week and took him last night to my IPMS. Had to put him in Masters category and with about 8 other kits he took second place. Have to say the MIG 21 looked really impressive. I'll post pic's tonight of my Demon.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - Now I have that feeling of "YES! That's it. I like it and that's what I was going for!" So came back from a trip to Nevada and got back into it. Well my daughter gave me some pointer on what I had done so far so I changed a few things as she suggested. And I really like it more now. Then last night I took it to IPMS and took second place. Have to say the MIG 21 looked awesome so I had no problem with that. Now IPMS model classic is in two weeks so I'm putting him in just to see how he will do against the local states (Va, MD, DC and NJ). Then Wonderfest! So here are some new pictures I took.

















Hope this isn't too many pic's. Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Dude, your work always amazes me! Great piece and color choices!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Mitchellmania said:


> Dude, your work always amazes me! Great piece and color choices!


Thanks Mitchell, I actually used 5 different colors! And it was my daughter who made me change my first round.


----------

